# Maltese color ???



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, i have a quick question, my mitzi has some kind of tan color on top of her head and in like 2 more places on her body, and her ears, her breeder said that this will go away later, that she has this color bcuz she is getting her black points. How many of you have heard this ?? and do you think it will go away ? i have pictures of her when she was new born and shes shiny white. thanks everyone.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I know they can have a "lemon" color. Sometimes it will fade on some, and others it will always be there. I think Caesar's may still be there very faintly. He had his ears and a spot on his back that was the light lemon color.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A little "lemon" color is normal .... some have it; some don't. Sometimes it fades totally away;, sometimes there is still a little left. My first Malt, Rosebud, had a spot that never faded...


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

It might not ALL go away but a lot of it proubly will, sunny was almost all tan when he was little but at 8 months he is almost all white.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's ears were a little 'lemony' when I got him. Most of it has faded, but you can still see some tint.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelseys ears were a bit taned and nearly faded. but she also has a light lemon colour in the middle of her back. That was not there when we first got her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 28 2005, 07:35 PM
> *chelseys ears were a bit taned and nearly faded.  but she also has a light lemon colour in the middle of her back.  That was not there when we first got her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38689*


[/QUOTE]

I swear I think that is what happened with Rosebud, my first Malt. It was like.. hmmmm was that always there and I didn't notice or did it just now show up?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 28 2005, 08:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I think that is what happened with Rosebud, my first Malt. It was like.. hmmmm was that always there and I didn't notice or did it just now show up?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38695
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah, I know it was not there before. It is very light but I can see it. Anyway I'm not worried the breeder said a little lemon color is good.. I don't remember why... but her explanation put me at ease.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

my lil boy has lemon on his ears and a spot on his back.. if you look at the pics in my sig or on his site you'll probably see them... particularly when he was younger... it was darker then


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey had lemon down his hairline when he was a puppy,but you cant see it anymore.Kirbie has a little bit there also but i assume it to will fade as he gets older also.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Feb 28 2005, 07:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

yeah, I know it was not there before. It is very light but I can see it. Anyway I'm not worried the breeder said a little lemon color is good.. I don't remember why... but her explanation put me at ease.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38702
[/B][/QUOTE]

Unless he is a show dog, I wouldn't give it a second thought....

The Maltese standard says this about it:

"Coat and Color - The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite, to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable. Color, pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable".


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

THank you all for your replies, i feel at ease


----------

